# Bootsstuhl selbst gebaut...



## tops84de (16. Oktober 2008)

Moin Moin,
  habe schon von mehren Seiten mitbekommen, wie man sich am besten einen Bootsstuhl selber bauen kann. Nun war ich mal los und habe in einem günstigen Möbelhaus zugeschlagen. 
  Einen einfachen Klappstuhl gekauft, Beine bis zur Sitzfläche abgesägt, paar kleine Verbesserungsarbeiten noch und fertig ist der günstige Bootsstuhl.
  Schaut selbst und könnt ihr ja sonst mal selber ausprobieren, ich bin überzeugt von dem Preis und der daraus entstanden Leistung.


----------



## uwe103 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bootsstuhl selbst gebaut...*

Moin,

gut gemacht #6   allerdings würde ich die Rückenlehne abbauen und durch einen Drillichstoff ersetzen.


----------



## Nordlicht (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bootsstuhl selbst gebaut...*

Die "Metallstreben" von der Rückenlehne werden nach einem Jahr anfangen zu gammeln und nach 2 Jahren kannst du den Sitz in die Tonne kloppen.....tippe ich einfach mal.


----------



## nibbler001 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bootsstuhl selbst gebaut...*

Guck ma hier: http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/bauanleitung/bootssitz-selbst-gemacht.html


----------

